# YAGLAMA (Dough Layers with Minced Meat Sauce)



## bidiboom (Feb 3, 2010)

_(It is a Kayserian specialty, a city in Central Anatolia region of Turkey ; in Turkish "yaglama" means "greasing", which implies the minced meat sauce should be used in an amount of just greasing, nomore) _

*Ingredients :*

*For minced meat sauce:* 
1kg./2,2lb. minced meat (preferably low-fat meat which in general used in meatball)
3-4 onion (large and chopped in medium size)
2-3 tomato (medium, peeled, and cubed)
6-7 green pepper (preferably sweet, cleared from seeds and cut little) 
1 table spoon tomato paste
50ml. liquid oil (preferably sunflower oil)
1 tea spoon black pepper
1 dessert spoon red pepper (powder, preferably sweet)
1 dessert spoon red pepper (flake, preferably sweet) 
Salt (amount is up to you) 
1 bunch of parsley (fine chopped)

*For dough :*
Please refer to Leavened Dough recipe at http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...tml#post298291.

*For yogurt sauce:*
1kg./2,2lb. yogurt
8-10 cloves garlic

*Instructions :*

*Preparation of minced meat sauce :*
1. Put the liquid oil and onion in a pot, and braise until the onions slightly get brown.
2. Add the minced meat and braise that as well by srittirng every now and then, until it loses its juice and dry.
3. Add tomato paste, salt, black pepper, powder and flake red peppers, and by crushing the tomato paste, mix them homogenously.
4. Finally add tomato, gren pepper and about 1,5lt./3,3lb. boiling water, and after stirring once, leave to boil.
5. When it start to boil, get the heat low and cokk for another 20 minutes. 
6. After cooking, add the parsley and stir as a last time.
The minced meat sauce is ready.

*Preparation of dough :*
Please refer to Leavened Dough recipe at http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...tml#post298291.

*Preparation of the dough layers:*
1. Get two-walnut-big pieces from the leavened dough, and by rolling in your palms, make dough balls, and put on the flour sprinkled on a place aside on the table you will roll the doughs(in 6-7 balls parties is ideal).
2. Roll the dough balls one by one with a roller and flour, and make dough sheets of 20cm, maximum 25cm. in diameter.
3. Put the dough sheets once at every time on a dry, un-oiled pan you placed on oven at medium heat, and dry-fry both sides. 
4. Keep the cooked sheets in a cloth or a couple of towels.
The dough layers are ready.

*For yogurt sauce :*
1. Peel the garlic cloves and press and make a garlic puree.
2. Whisk the yogurt and garlic puree together.
The yogurt sauce is ready.

*Service phase :*
1. Put a dough sheet on a warmed wide tray or pan. Pour over it one by one 3 table spoon of minced meat sauce, and spread to wet all the surface of the dough sheet. 
2. Put the second sheet over the first sauced one and do the same saucing process again.
3. You specify the amount to prepare for service. Prepare those layers as you wish. 
4. With a knife cut these layers as a single block downward in four. 
5. Take those quarter layers as much as you like in a dish. 
6. Sauce with yogurt with or without garlic and serve. 

__________________________________________________ _________

*Tips :* 

1. The sheet don't necessarily have clean-cut lines in shape; no need to worry for newbies, since when the layers bin done over the other it gains somewhat a shape.

2. The reason of keeping evey party of ball making with 6 to 7 balls is that, since the fermentation in the dough lasts after the phase best for use, the raising of the dough lasts as well. Therefore when you get apart the dough pieces from the main dough bulk by making balls, since the yeast in the balls will lose the conditions in which it comfortably proliferates, 
the fermentation in those balls will slow down and the dough will gain a stable quality and somewhat stiffens. However this takes time and since rolling time slice of one or two balls will not be enough for this, to prepare the new balls even before you use out the balls of the previous party, will help you work more comfortably. On the other hand, if you prepare more than 6 or 7 balls, this time since they will be exposed to air too long, the surfaces of the balls will get somewhat hard. Therefore 6-7 balls is ideal.

3. If you roll too thin, the dry-fried dough sheets will be crispy; if you do that too thick, this time both it will be hard to cook inside the sheets, and leaves a rough dough taste in the mouth. But in both cases you can stil evaluate them; because the juice of the minced meat sauce will soften them. 

4. The minced meat should be left in its thick liquid as it happens in stews. With this liquid the dough sheets get soften; so you shouldn't drain the water of the imnced meat, but do not let it be too watery by adding excess water. 

5. The ideal dough/minced meat proportion is as in lahmacun [a Turkish twister]. Too much minced meat sauce will give a meat food taste. Too less, on the other hand, gives the feel of eating solely dough. The ideal proportion is that, the minced meat sauce should wet everywhere on the dough sheet, but shouldn't make itself a meat layer and just to "grease" the dough! If you make changes on the measures of the dough sheets, you should better put this into account as well. 

6. The ideal taste in yogurt sauce is gained by adding garlic. But it's a good idea to keep aside a plain yogurt as well fort he ones who wouldn't prefer garlic in yogurt.

7. If you wish so, instead of making service in quarter layers, you may prefer to prepare one or two layers as whole. 

8. If the amounts are too much for one use, you may keep the dough sheets and the minced meat sauce in deep-freeze for the next use. Whe nyou get them out and warm, you will gain back the same quality as they get in. 

9. The goal in cooking the dough sheets is to dry, not to fry. So the dry-frying process should be slow. And still there will be brown spots. If you dry-fry too much and brown it, then it will get harden. If you do it too less, the dough will be raw. So if you are first-timer, make a little sheet for yourself, dry-fry it, eat, and see how it is. Depending on this feedback make arrangement on your timing. 
_____________________________________________


----------

